# Sticky  Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads



## FaeryBee

*All posts made on the Talk Budgies forum 

requesting breeding advice 

are subject to the guidance outlined below*​
*So you think you want to breed your budgies

First, please recognize that just because a male and female are housed together, they do not "need" to breed. 
Breeding is NOT something budgies need to do in order lead a healthy, happy life.

A Heartfelt Plea to ALL Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*


*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. 
This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Now, let's take a look at how questions regarding breeding are handled on the Talk Budgies Forum so there are no misunderstandings when someone posts questions and/or asks for advice.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the best practices in the care of budgies for their optimum health and well-being.

Many people decide to breed their budgies without having a strong background in understanding the species and have little to no experience in caring for these delightful little creatures.

It is Talk Budgies' position that not everyone should breed their birds and that anyone who does, should only do so ethically and responsibly.

The staff needs ALL the background when a person asks for breeding advice .
The more information we can gather from an individual, the better able we are to understand both their experience level as well as their knowledge of budgies (and their care) in general.
Unless we have all of the facts, we cannot evaluate the whole picture. 
Unfortunately, most people do not provide enough information.
When this occurs, rather than answering the questions asked, our staff will respond to thread by asking multiple questions first. 
Gathering the background information is a very important step and is not to be overlooked by either the original poster or other members who may be viewing the thread.

Some members seem to believe they should not be required to answer the staff's questions, even going so far as to infer it is "none of our business" and we should simply answer what they ask. 
Talk Budgies will not condone negligent, unethical or irresponsible breeding habits.
If a member is unwilling to provide the background information asked for, then their thread may be moved out of public view, moderated or deleted from the forum.

This forum's purpose is to promote practices for the best care possible for the optimum health and well-being of both the adult birds and any potential chicks.

Talk Budgies staff request that other members of the forum do not answer questions with regard to breeding until we (the staff) have gathered all the background information we feel is appropriate and responded to the thread accordingly.

If non-staff members answer the questions prior to the staff obtaining what we believe to be necessary background information, those posts may be hidden from view or deleted from the thread.

Posts the Talk Budgies staff makes on members' threads are directed not only to the person who is asking the questions, but also the membership at large.

Talk Budgies' staff strives to have this forum serve as a valuable Educational Resource Guide.

Any members who wish to breed their budgies must take responsibility for doing the proper research prior to deciding to make the commitment to breed both ethically and responsibly.*


----------

